# Wie komme ich an den Monat als Zahl und nicht als Wort



## masta (30. August 2002)

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem Befehl month bekomme
ich die Monate in englisch, jetzt möchte ich die Monate aber in einen
Zahlenwert ausgeben. gibt es da nur die möglichkeit mit dem switch Befehl die Monate umzuwandeln oder gibt es auch ein Befehl für die Ausgabe von Zahlenwerten.

 Vielen Dank...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (30. August 2002)

```
$month = date("n");
```


----------



## masta (30. August 2002)

sorry ich bin newbie...
das verstehe ich jetzt nicht...
habe das so realisiert:


```
$zeit=getdate();
$tag=$zeit["mday"];
$jahr=$zeit["year"];
$monat=$zeit["month"];
```

Das funktioniert aber leider nicht:


```
$monat=$zeit["n");
```


----------



## René Paschold (30. August 2002)

```
// unix timestamp ermitteln
$idx_time = time();

// monatszahl ermitteln
$monat = date("n", $idx_time);

// ausgeben der zahl im browser
echo $monat;
```

Die folgenden Zeichen werden bei der Formatierung erkannt: 


a - "am" oder "pm" 

A - "AM" oder "PM" 

B - Swatch-Internet-Zeit 

d - Tag des Monats, 2-stellig mit führender Null: "01" bis "31" 

D - Tag der Woche als 3 Buchstaben, z.B. "Fri" 

F - Monat als ganzes Wort, z.B "January" 

g - Stunde im 12-Stunden-Format, ohne führende Null: "1" bis "12" 

G - Stunde im 24-Stunden-Format, ohne führende Null: "0" bis "23" 

h - Stunde im 12-Stunden-Format: "01" bis "12" 

H - Stunde im 24-Stunden-Format: "00" bis "23" 

i - Minuten: "00" bis "59" 

I (großes 'i') - "1" bei Sommerzeit, sonst "0" 

j - Tag des Monats ohne führende Null: "1" bis "31" 

l - (kleines 'L') ausgeschriebener Tag der Woche, z.B. "Friday" 

L - boolscher Wert für Schaltjahre: "0" oder "1" 

m - Monat: "01" to "12" 

M - Monat als 3 Buchstaben, z.B. "Jan" 

n - Monat ohne führende Null: "1" bis "12" 

O - Zeitdifferenz zur Greenwich Zeit in Stunden (z.B. +0200) 

r - Nach RFC 822 formattiertes Datum; z.B.: "Sun, 7 Oct 2001 14:56:02 +0200" (seit PHP 4.0.4) 

s - Sekunden: "00" bis "59" 

S - Anhang der englischen Aufzählung, 2 Buchstaben; z.B.:" "st", "nd", "rd" oder "th" 

t - Anzahl der Tage des angegebenen Monats: "28" bis "31" 

T - Zeitzoneneinstellung des Rechners, z.B. "EST" oder "MDT" 

U - Sekunden seit Beginn der UNIX-Epoche (January 1 1970 00:00:00 GMT) 

w - Wochentag numersich, beginnend mit "0" (Sonntag) bis "6" (Samstag) 

W - ISO-8601 Wochennummer des Jahres (Woche beginnt mit Montag) (seit PHP 4.1.0) 

y - Jahr als zweistellige Zahl, z.B. "99" 

Y - Jahr als vierstellige Zahl, z.B. "1999" 

z - Tag des Jahres: "0" bis "365" 

Z - Offset der Zeitzone gegen GTM ("-43200" bis "43200") in Sekunden. Der Offset für Zeitzone West nach UTC ist immer negativ und für Zeitzone Ost nach UTC immer positiv. 

Nicht erkannte Zeichen werden unverändert ausgegeben. Das "Z"-Format gibt beim Gebrauch von gmdate() immer "0" zurück


----------



## masta (30. August 2002)

habe es doch hinbekommen...vielen dank...
bekommst eine gute Bewertung von mir!


----------



## René Paschold (30. August 2002)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal ein bischen mit dem Datum rumspielen. In Kombination mit mktime kannst du damit richtig nette Anwendungen schreiben.

Die Liste die hier steht sind übrigens die Möglichen Parameter die dir Date zurück gibt!

So long and have phun!
Fati


----------



## at0m1c (1. September 2002)

Kannst dir einen Kalendar machen 
date("d-m-Y"); //normales Datumsformat DD-MM-YYYY
date("H:i:s"); //Zeitformat mit Sekunden HH:mm:ss


----------



## Philipp Cammisar (9. Januar 2004)

*Kalenderwoche nach ISO*

http://www.cpearson.com/excel/weeknum.htm 

Guten Tag

Ich habe im oben genannten Link einen interessanten Hinweis gefunden.
Dieser Artikel bezieht sich auf Excel und VB.
Kalenderwoche ist eben nicht Kalenderwoche. Die Ermittlung der Kalenderwoche in Outlook ist einstellbar. Bei uns ist der Standart nach ISO eingestellt.

Der Auslöser um eine Lösung für die Kalenderwoche zu erhalten war, ein Outlook-Formular für die Menü-Bestellung in der Kantine zu erstellen. Der Wochen-Menüplan basiert auf der Kalenderwoche darum die Referenzierung im Bestellformular.

Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich den Kalenderwochenwert ermittelt im VB nicht im Outlook-Formular auslesen und darstellen kann.

Kann sich jemand an ein Lösung erinnern?

Besten Dank.

Gruss
Philipp


----------



## Tim C. (9. Januar 2004)

Die Frage würde ich evtl. mal im VB Forum stellen ? Weil mit PHP hat das ganze glaube ich gänzlich wenig zu tun


----------

